# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndihmë juridike

## zenusi

Lus antarët e forumit që të më ndihmojnë kontaktin me ndonjë adresë advokati në Gjermani. Mundësisht të jet shqipëtar.
Do i jam shum mirënjohës.

----------

